# Anyone with Rheumatoid Arthritis or similar?



## Marthabelle (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi,

I am a 34 year old with RA, moving to Dubai in 3 months with my husband. Finding a great doctor is so important so I thought I would see if there was anyone on here with Arthritis who might be able to point me in the right direction!
Of course I will probably have a number of other questions once you make yourself known! Especially as ALL the painkillers I'm on are banned in the UAE! Plus it's just nice to chat to someone who gets it.

Thanks for reading,

M


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

I have had it for over 25 years and take a cocktail of drugs to keep it under control, but at the moment I do not need any pain killers as the anti inflammation drugs are working well in conjunction with my second line drugs.
What pain killers are you referring to? I do not use a local doctor as I fly home every 12 weeks but I do use a doctor just to maintain my blood tests.


----------



## Marthabelle (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi,
I have had it for 2 years and they are still trying to work out a cocktail of meds that will work for me. Just about to change from the anti TNF drug Cimzia to Ritixumab...which is lucky as while they both cost over £10k per year, Ritixumab is available in Dubai and can be given inpatient do doesn't eat into my meds limit! Also of course am on methotrexate, hydroxychloquine etc etc!

Painkillers, well I've been on Fentanyl for nearly two years now...such poison but has been the only thing that really cut it. Trying to slowly come off now but obviously I have quite a dependence. Also take co-codamol for break through pain...another banned substance.

May I ask, do you fly home for your health needs or it just happens you go home that often so you may as well do it here?
I have been need to return to the uk about a month after we arrive for follow up on the Ritixumab but that's because a new dr won't have any idea whether it's working on me or not while my rheumatologist here is awesome. 
I also understand that you can bring up to a years (?!) meds into Dubai once you are a resident...that should really help with the medical limits on the first year of our BUPA, if correct!

If you've had to use healthcare in Dubai for your arthritus how have you found it?

Also how does the heat/humidity affect you?

Thanks!


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> I have been need to return to the uk about a month after we arrive for follow up on the Ritixumab but that's because a new dr won't have any idea whether it's working on me or not


 This is a good plan as it takes some time to get the cocktail mix right.

May I ask, do you fly home for your health needs or it just happens you go home that often so you may as well do it here? Yes correctIf you've had to use healthcare in Dubai for your arthritus how have you found it?
[/quote] No never needed to.
[/QUOTE] 
The heat and humidity never bother my joints much at all or I have not noticed.

I may be wrong but search this forum but there may be a way of getting some banned drugs in with a letter from your doctor, I'm unsure but have a look about. I bring in each time my drugs for 12 weks with no trouble at all but saying that mine are not banned. The standard of health care out here is a high standard or so I have found up until now.


----------



## Marthabelle (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for replying Engineer,
I've had many people suggest that the heat may improve my joint pain...so I'll wait to see about that!
Have a good evening.
M


----------



## Humeirabadsha (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dr. Humeira Badsha: Medical Center*

We focus on the three most common areas that can impact a person's health, longevity and quality of life, Bone and Joint disorders (Rheumatology), Diabetes and Obesity. For more details visite drbadshamedical website


----------



## vierra (Sep 17, 2012)

*Dr @ wellcare hospital*

Hi reference to your concern there are good doctors here in dubai, how ever i went to one Dr Hashmi at well care hospital near al safa area.

Do check out the hospital website using search engine key word Well Care Hospital Dubai 
All the best



Marthabelle said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a 34 year old with RA, moving to Dubai in 3 months with my husband. Finding a great doctor is so important so I thought I would see if there was anyone on here with Arthritis who might be able to point me in the right direction!
> Of course I will probably have a number of other questions once you make yourself known! Especially as ALL the painkillers I'm on are banned in the UAE! Plus it's just nice to chat to someone who gets it.
> ...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Just for clarification - there are very few BANNED meds. However there is a long list of RESTRICTED Meds. All Restricted Meds can be bought in with an attested letter from your doctor at home, OR can be prescribed by a UAE doctor.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vierra said:


> Hi reference to your concern there are good doctors here in dubai, how ever i went to one Dr Hashmi at well care hospital near al safa area.
> 
> Do check out the hospital website using search engine key word Well Care Hospital Dubai
> All the best


Imtiaz Hashmi practices at Medcare Hospital at Safa Park not Welcare, which is actually in Garhoud. He is a neurosurgeon and I am not sure if that would help OP. Aside from all that, this post was started in March and was only resurrected by some random poster trying to sell their services.


----------



## chiapet (Jan 28, 2013)

*have you found a good rheumy yet?*



Marthabelle said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a 34 year old with RA, moving to Dubai in 3 months with my husband. Finding a great doctor is so important so I thought I would see if there was anyone on here with Arthritis who might be able to point me in the right direction!
> Of course I will probably have a number of other questions once you make yourself known! Especially as ALL the painkillers I'm on are banned in the UAE! Plus it's just nice to chat to someone who gets it.
> ...



I realize this thread has been dead for a while  , but i'm hoping you have figured out the answer to your question by now. I'm planning on moving to Dubai in the Fall, and I'm hoping to find a good rheumatologist there, as I also have RA. Have you found one that you like? Also, I'm not sure how to go about attesting a prescription, any pointers? From what I can tell, biologics are actually cheaper there than here in the USA, have you found that to be the case?

Thanks!


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Marthabelle said:


> Thanks for replying Engineer,
> I've had many people suggest that the heat may improve my joint pain...so I'll wait to see about that!
> Have a good evening.
> M


I've got the beginnings of arthritis in one of my hands, when in the UK, especially over winter, it hurt all the time. Since I've moved out here it hasn't hurt once.

Realise this thread is pretty old now but just wanted to say I hope you found that to be the case too.


----------

